# 2014 Morbid Enterprises Props



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

If anyone that attended the Houston Halloween Show has any info or pictures of the Morbid Enterprises booth, please share! I'm curious to see what they have come up with for this year. They usually have a few cool new props every year.


----------



## BROTHERSCRYPT.COM (Aug 13, 2013)

Dont know any pricing info but I did take pictures of some stuff. Don't have any videos.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Love the alien and the second witch. Did you notice if you could remove the apple?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The librarian ghost!! She, the first critter, the apple-holding witch, and the evil Christmas characters are really cool Thank you for the photos.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

wow... the apple witch is pretty awesome!


----------

